# New to Provo, looking to 2 types of fish



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Hey all,
Just moved up from Vegas and don't know anything about nothing fishing here. I am also recently divorced, so I spend a lot of time out and about exploring. My son turned 4 recently and I got him a fishing pole for Christmas, it's become our bonding activity when I get him on my weekends and I'd like to know a good place along the Provo River (or close to Provo in Utah County) where I can take him. 
Also, I am just getting back into fishing myself and have waiters. So I'd like another suggestion area of where I can go myself and stand/fish that would be good. 
Much appreciated.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There are alot of community ponds scattered about the DWR likes to keep stocked with planter rainbows, few catfish and other things. They can be crowded at times, but its a good safe place for a 4 year old to play in the water and sortof "fish". 

In the spring the whitebass start spawning in places around Utah lake... when its hot you cant cast a jig and let it hit the bottom without a strike.

But fishing is slow atm due to the cold water temps. Ice fishing is good if you are up for a couple hour drive... but cold is a big issue with a 4 year old. You need to keep'em warm and have lots of snacks on hand 


-DallanC


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Both the Lower and Middle Provo Rivers are great places to fish. You don't know how lucky you are yet that you found this place.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The community ponds are a good place to take you boy. On a few of them there is no telling what you might catch out of them. 

Another good place to take him would be up to Deer Creek. I was up there fishing a couple of weeks ago and while it was slow for a while it got hot and enabled me to catch my limit in a short amount of time. Sounds like fishing doesn't it?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

What Dallan and Critter said. Community ponds.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is a map to the community ponds.

https://wildlife.utah.gov/cf/community_fisheries/index.html#


----------



## Lonnie (Feb 2, 2010)

Vivian park up Provo Canyon has a little pond the DWR stocks with trout. Perfect for a 4 y/o.


----------



## Kbx (Mar 27, 2016)

*Community Ponds*

bthewild,

I am in a similar situation as you. I have 3 kids under 5 and my oldest loves fishing. There's a good community pond that has alot of easy fishing and lots of different species. It's just west of Lone Peak High School in Highland called Highland Glen park. Plenty of room for kids to cast and not get caught in trees!


----------



## Elkdude (Oct 25, 2014)

Payson Lakes, one of the lakes is named box lake, in the southern part of Utah County is where I've gone with my boys when they were younger. I always had fast fishing there. Rainbow power bait with about a 12-16" leader was probably the best bait but if they weren't biting I would change the colors up. I would also do a worm and a marshmallow.


----------

